# Christmas Photos



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple from me to start


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Great thread. Here's a grainy but Xmassy picture of (some of) my clock collection... and my lovely NAD system:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Holidays are coming...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've shown this pic before, but this is our house as it used to appear a few years ago. I don't do it anymore, as it used to take 8 days to put up and another 3 to take down...22,000+ bulbs...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That street lamp on the left is flogging a dead horse, the council could of turned that off and saved themselves a few quid


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> That street lamp on the left is flogging a dead horse, the council could of turned that off and saved themselves a few quid


Shhhhhh....The display was wired into the street lamp............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrs Silver Hawk and 3 of her girl friends.


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Haha brilliant thread!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mrs Silver Hawk and 3 of her girl friends.


Which one is the 710 as I wouldn't want to make an innapropriate comment............aw hell, why not............I would, all of 'em, but one night at a time









:lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Silver Hawk and 3 of her girl friends.
> ...


I'm with you, BB....deffo not Mrs SH, as she is already accomodated....but as for the other three  :naughty: ....which one is Mrs SH, BTW.....just so I don't get in trouble with Paul....... :lol:


----------

